# Definitive History of the 3rd Bomb Group Coming in January 2022



## Edward (Dec 13, 2021)

After many years of interviews, visits to archives, research & writing volume I of the history of the 3rd BG & 27th BG is at the printer and should be ready for shipping on 10 January 2022. We are now able to take pre-orders.

You can preview the book at the link below to see the cover art, index and sample pages.

"With roots dating back to the air war over France in World War I, the 3rd Bomb Group would pioneer the low-level air attack strategy used in the Pacific Theater in World War II. In 1939, the unit was split up: half the personnel would make up the new 27th Bomb Group that would help defend the Philippines, while the rest would remain in the U.S. for additional training. The two units would reunite in Australia in March 1942, after two dozen 27th pilots escaped the maelstrom of the Japanese invasion of the Philippines. Bolstered by three score new pilots, and later, RAAF co-pilots and gunners, their first major combat operation was the Royce Raid, a surprise attack against the Japanese in the heart of the Philippine Islands.

Forced to adapt to an unpredictable supply line, the 3rd Bomb Group flew A-24 dive-bombers, A-20 strafer-bombers they modified themselves and B-25 medium bombers acquired from the Dutch Air Force. Major Paul I. "Pappy" Gunn, a future legend of the 3rd Bomb Group, was instrumental in the development of the A-20 strafer model that changed the way air units attacked the Japanese. Throughout 1942, they bombed Japanese bases at Lae, Salamaua and Buna, often without available fighter cover. Pursued by the _Tainan Kokutai_, a Japanese fighter unit then at its peak prowess, airmen who survived after their planes were shot down over enemy territory had to cross the untamed jungles of New Guinea while dodging Japanese troops to reach Allied territory. Their stories are told to the full extent of what information is available.

Written by the author of _Warpath Across the Pacific_, working in tandem with distinguished historian Edward Rogers, the story of the 27th and 3rd Bomb Group in 1942 is a truly unparalleled tale of bravery, innovation and hardship. Accompanying the narrative are more than 700 photos, four comprehensive appendices, two spectacular color paintings and 20 detailed color profiles by aviation artist Jack Fellows. _Harvest of the Grim Reapers, Vol. I_ serves as an important record of the early air war in the Pacific Theater."

_Harvest of the Grim Reapers: The Illustrated History of the 3rd and 27th Bomb Groups During World War II 
Volume I: Prewar to December 1942_
(International Historical Research Associates)
by Lawrence J. Hickey and Edward M. Rogers
with Osamu Tagaya and Madison D. Jonas

528 pages w/ over 700 photos - hardback
16 page color section with profiles of A-20's, A-24s, & B-25's by aviation artist Jack Fellows.
US $80.00 + shipping

3rd Bomb Group Vol. I – International Historical Research Associates

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2022)

Less than a week to go before the delivery of _Harvest of the Grim Reapers Vol._ I from the printer in Dallas, Texas to our HQ in Boulder, Colorado. Once they arrive all pre-orders will then be shipped.

Wherever possible we utilized personal accounts by the pilots, crew chiefs, commanders, gunners, navigators and bombardiers to tell the story of their combat during the first year (Dec. 1941 - Dec. 1942) of WWII. These came from their personal diaries, flight logs, memoirs and interviews conducted by Larry Hickey and myself between 1986 and 2010.

A total of 27 personal diaries from members of the 3rd and 27th Bomb Groups were located, transcribed and incorporated into the manuscript. Most see print here for the first time.

_Harvest of the Grim Reapers: The Illustrated History of the 3rd and 27th Bomb Groups During World War II 
Volume I: Prewar to December 1942_
(International Historical Research Associates)
by Lawrence J. Hickey and Edward M. Rogers
with Osamu Tagaya and Madison D. Jonas
Color Aircraft profiles and artwork by Jack Fellows

528 pages w/ over 700 photos - hardback
Printed in USA
16 page color section with profiles of A-20's, A-24s, & B-25's by aviation artist Jack Fellows.
US $80.00 + $4 shipping (orders in the U.S.)

3rd Bomb Group Vol. I – International Historical Research Associates

Edward

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 6, 2022)

Been waiting for this for a long time.
Hope volume II isn't far behind.


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2022)

Volume II has been already been written and all photos selected and laid out. It will cover combat operations for 1943 and describe the origins of the B-25 strafer project in great detail. All of the key campaigns will be covered: Battle of the Bismarck Sea (2-4 March 1943), surprise low level attack on Wewak (17-18 August 1943) and raids against Rabaul (12 October - 2 November 1943). Photos and nose art of (almost) all of the 3rd BG B-25 and A-20 strafers will be included.

We hope to have it out in the fall of 2022.

Edward

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 6, 2022)

I'll start saving my pennies now.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2022)

I have the book.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 5, 2022)

Edward said:


> Volume II has been already been written and all photos selected and laid out. It will cover combat operations for 1943 and describe the origins of the B-25 strafer project in great detail. All of the key campaigns will be covered: Battle of the Bismarck Sea (2-4 March 1943), surprise low level attack on Wewak (17-18 August 1943) and raids against Rabaul (12 October - 2 November 1943). Photos and nose art of (almost) all of the 3rd BG B-25 and A-20 strafers will be included.
> 
> We hope to have it out in the fall of 2022.
> 
> Edward


Hey! It's fall!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

